# Beretta CCW:



## Crypt_keeper (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey all.

Been looking around on a few forums and just don't get the big deal about concealed full size carry.
I've been carrying a 1911 around forever and just recently picked up a 92FS M1 and both are easy to conceal.

I'm a bigger guy, 5 11 and 260 and can make a full size pistol basically disappear.
The reason is I'm one of the "crazy" appendix carry type and it has worked fine for years.
It takes some getting used to but I feel its better than a 4 oclock carry in this case.

I have my small M&P Shield that is my 4 o'clock gun and its harder to hide at times.

What do you all think?.

Crypty.

Knowledge is power
Power corrupts.
Study and be EVIL!!


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't conceal carry but if I were to, I would pack a 1911.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My chosen concealed carry guns are on the order of the Glock 23 or the 19, or one of my M&P's (my 9 Pro 4.25", my 9c, or my 40 4.25"). I tend to use these same guns when open carrying as well. I like a lighter gun with no externally settable safeties.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think you are right, if you have a flat belly that doesn't overhang your waistband, and wear a T-shirt under an un-tucked shirt, or have a holster that is built for that position.

I, on the other hand, am built for a 2-4 o'clock position, and it's much easier to access, when sitting..


----------



## Crypt_keeper (Feb 27, 2015)

Bisley said:


> I think you are right, if you have a flat belly that doesn't overhang your waistband, and wear a T-shirt under an un-tucked shirt, or have a holster that is built for that position.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am built for a 2-4 o'clock position, and it's much easier to access, when sitting..


Good pint.
I should Clarify that. 
When I say appendix carry I am referring to the 1 o-clock position.
I just don't understand the way a lot of people insist you need a micro teeny tiny gun to conceal.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I mainly carry the HK VP9 appendix, but I also carry the M&P Shield and Glock 42. The smaller guns are easier to conceal, no doubt, but I don't find that I am not able to conceal the VP9. I have a tuckable holster for it and can hide it quite well.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta CCW? Are you wanting to carry a full size Beretta? It can be done, if I carry a 92 I prefer a holster that let's the pistol ride a little higher as in a compact holster which can cover the trigger guard. When I carry my beloved 92 I feel very confident, then again, it's been my trusty companion since 1993.


----------



## Crypt_keeper (Feb 27, 2015)

denner said:


> Beretta CCW? Are you wanting to carry a full size Beretta? It can be done, if I carry a 92 I prefer a holster that let's the pistol ride a little higher as in a compact holster which can cover the trigger guard. When I carry my beloved 92 I feel very confident, then again, it's been my trusty companion since 1993.


No... 
I do CC a full size.
I use a simple black hawk soft holster to keep it off my skin and its perfect.
Sitting, standing, driving.. once I got used to it its easy.
A lot of my friends think I should carry smaller.
But its what I like.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carried a fullsize Beretta for 3 years, 365 days a year. I had to carry it at the 3 o'clock position IWB in a comptac holster


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Concealing a full sized pistol, while walking around in public, is not that hard. But, if you are around family or friends where a lot of hugging is going on, or if you are getting up and down a lot, or climbing ladders, reaching up high, etc., it gets a little tricky sometimes. Also, the weight of a fully loaded double-stack pistol, plus a spare mag, gets pretty tiring over a long day. It does require commitment to keep it up, especially if you believe yourself to be in a low-threat environment.

That's probably why some of us have a drawer full of holsters and a variety of handguns, in the effort to be armed every day. It helps to like guns and shooting, outside of any real (or perceived) need to carry one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

J


Crypt_keeper said:


> Good pint.
> I should Clarify that.
> When I say appendix carry I am referring to the 1 o-clock position.
> I just don't understand the way a lot of people insist you need a micro teeny tiny gun to conceal.


That's a very good carry position. Good access

If you can find comfort in the front iwb

Your less likely to gun print , when bending over or reaching.

IMO less likely to have the gun taken from you. That's a strong position.

Bending over in the one o clock position secures the piece more so ,verses the three/four O clock position, exposing the piece.

Also , your arms are in a stronger position in the front. The elbow and arm can stay tucked in which maintains arm strength.

Another point , is lifting your shirt with your left hand to draw the gun is much easier.

I carried a full size 357 mag revolver 2 -3/4 inch barrel in a soft leather iwb in that same position for a long time back when I only trusted revolvers for extreme reliability.

:smt1099


----------

